# Service Manual



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I have come across the service manual for our cars so if anyone wants to host it here I will give it to you. It is in PDF format and I think it is 130 megs. 
Maybe NF will host it for us. Just let me know and I will get it to whomever.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'll get a FTP site set up at my office... send me an e-mail in the AM... [email protected]


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

email sent, but I forgot to put a subject so just look for my name in the email adress


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Ruben, Did you get it? I left work on Wednesday with it still uploading and have been off since.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

if Ruben cant host it I think I may be able to


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> if Ruben cant host it I think I may be able to


It is a 130 megs.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Got the files.... Working on putting them up.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You can find the sentra 2.5 ESM here... ( if you need engine help for the Altima 2.5 you can use this)

2.5 Engine ESM

02+ Altima ESM
67mb ZIP version of Altima ESM
Mirror site for ZIP file


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

You should start a cleaner thread with those links and Sticky it.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Its not something we should be advertising... if ya know what I mean...


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

woooo hooo, :fluffy: great job!! :thumbup: 

looks like its a revised version from what I got

Y


----------

